# Murray Derby - Ready for another 80



## JimRoy (May 28, 2018)

Hi Cabers. I just finished restoring a 1938 Murray Derby for my granddaughter. She’s six and I asked her what color she wanted and she said “Pink Gramps”.  I received the bike in mid February and rust was literally falling of the bike. I managed to save most of the parts except the rims and fenders. The hubs are original. The restoration is almost perfect.


----------



## JimRoy (May 28, 2018)

The graphics on the front fender is my granddaughters initials “M” on front and “W” on the rear.


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 28, 2018)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## deepsouth (May 28, 2018)

Super job. I'm sure she will love it .


----------



## Cowboy in NC (May 28, 2018)

You do great work, Grandpa and she will remember it all her life---A good investment of your time---God Bless You and Your Family--Cowboy


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 28, 2018)

NICE.......:eek:


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2018)

Remarkable transition. Gramps should get 5 gold stars!


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2018)

Great quality work went into this one, very nice!


----------



## Scribble (May 29, 2018)

I'd ride it


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 29, 2018)

Stunning work JIM! Bringing that back to like should be around for a very long time and your granddaughter will enjoy it!


----------



## Hammer (May 30, 2018)

Top notch job sir! I'm glad to see the old girl has a new lease on life, instead of being looked over and chose for scrap metal it's now a treasure and an heirloom

Aaron


----------



## irideiam (May 30, 2018)

Nice save, on to ride another day....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 30, 2018)

Kudos ! I have a granddaughter who will be six this June,  she would absolutely love it , she has a pink Electra that she has laid claim on it's a 26" cruiser that I promised to her .
Great restoration on a bike that would have other wise been discarded or parted out like so many other girl bikes .

Rafael


----------



## Scribble (May 30, 2018)

May I repost this to my Instagram, I'll tag you if you have an Instagram.


----------



## JimRoy (May 31, 2018)

Scribble said:


> May I repost this to my Instagram, I'll tag you if you have an Instagram.



Yes


----------



## dubsey55 (Jun 17, 2018)

WOW! You, sir, are on a roll. Another beautiful resto., from junk heap beginnings. The pink paint is perfect, and so is the color.  Totally suits the flowing, fillet brazed Murray.  I  never would of thought of it !  Right on, grand daughter girl!   All the best, Walter,,,,


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2018)

Beautiful, simply beautiful. Excellent workmanship and attention to detail.


----------

